
Ask HN: DIY Virtual Private Server with AWS - jmstfv
Hiya! I am relatively new to devops thing (I only have experience with Ansible &amp; VPSes such as DO&#x2F;Linode). I was playing with AWS and was wondering what it would take to &quot;recreate&quot; virtual private servers with Amazon products. I realize AWS has Lightstail offering, but I am interested what goes under the hood of such service. I would need an EC2 as a server, Route53 for DNS(?). Anything else I&#x27;m missing?
======
QuinnyPig
Networking data cost, elastic IP, snapshotting EBs volumes.

If this is what you’re after, using Lightsail is the smart move.

